# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Te kam thene ndonjehere...

## Mina

A te kam thene ndonjehere Te dua
Sa here ta kam thene ne sy
nuk mund te pretendosh se eshte e tera
ajo qe ndjej per ty
Te dua, te dua, te dua...
te tera bashke
jane  vec embrioni 
i asaj qe ndjej per ty!

----------


## Agim Doçi

Miljona herë të thashë: - Të dua!
Miljona herë që po t'a përsëris!
Ti kurrën e kurrës, s'më besove mua
Bile mbrëmë më the: - Të dua, por vdis!...

Por ndjenja e shenjtë nuk është aritmetikë
"Më duaj 9 herë, që të të dua dhjetë!..."
Kur thua :"Të dua!" hiç mos ki frikë.
Dy fjalë si ato e lindin 1 Jetë!...

----------


## Mina

Miliona here tentova te them
ate qe e pelqen kush ndihet njeri
u zbrapsa, me s'me doli 
u struk diku me mua, ne vetmi.

A mund te mos thuash Te dua
kur ke lindur bashke me dashurine
nuk do te resht se theni Te dua
meqenese sjell ne jete njerine.

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

SHPRESA MË MBAN...

Vapë e madhe mbretëron
gjithkund kënaqësi e paparë
mendja prore tek TI më shkon
shpirti më vuan duke qarë...

TY duke të të kujtuar
shetis buzëmbrëmjeve pa paa
edhe në gjumë s'më ik' duke t'ëndërruar
shpresa më mban se një dit' kam për të pa...

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

Bised me Zotin

Madheri,dua me Ju te bisedoj

Me tha;fol se te degjoj

E pyeta;pse me krijove

Me tha;qe te jetosh

I tregova se nuk e dua

Ai fort mu kercenua

E pueta;pse kaq shum me denon

Me tha;me teper qe te mesosh

I thash se nuk mund te pers

Ai me fali mua shprese

E pyeta se c'ben ai

Tha se enderon,eshte i tmeruar

Iu luta per ti ndihmuar

Ai heshti

Iu luta perseri

Tha;e qetesoi nje njeri

E pyeta se kush eshte ai

Ai vazhdoi,jan te perqafuar

Qajne nga gezimi se ishin bashkuar

Tha;je ti dhe ai o i bekuar

Degjova zhurme dhe u zgjova

Ne at moment teper u pikellova

verejta se isha ne kete jete

bertita sa qe munda:

Oooo Zot,a do te jet ndonjeher kjo realitet ! ?

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

Kujtoj

ne mbremje verore
mes yjesh te zjarta
lexoj shikimin tend
durimin nuk mund ta mbaj
kur me kaplon vetmija
vec dhimbjes,per ty
kujtoj takimin tone
shpresoj ne dashuri

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

kam mall !

kam mall per ata syt e zi qe presin ne heshtje

edhe pse i zhytur ne trishtim,ndiej dashuri dhe dhimbje

te kam dasht,dhe te dua fort,fort

a ka mundesi,qe nga endrat e tua te mos kisht mbetur asgja nga un?!



nje gjeth ra nga pema,s'kthehet ma,u tha,u vyshk

nje tjeter do te lind tash

debora qe ra sivjet,u shkri

u tret loti me te

ata kristale,s'do te ngjiten aq lart

ata kujtime s'do te perseriten ma

do te ngelin ne shpirt,vegime

gjithcka qe shkoi,s'do te kthehet ma asnjeher

si ti haroj te gjatha ato,vall si ti haroj

kam mall per ty,kam mall!



ne fund,nje dit ndoshta dielli do te shkelqej

ndoshta hena me bukur do te duket ne liqen

nje dit,ndoshta dhe vet dita me e bukur do te agoj

ndoshta ateher,toka do ta kuptoj mungesen e henes!.

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

pritje

Si vala valën të pres

në detin e ëndrrave të mia

për TY jam në gjendje të vdes

të mos na shuhet kurrë lumturia.



Si Romeo Xhulietën të dua

në dramën e pafund t'engjëllsisë

prore dua të jesh me mua

të mbesim si shembuj t'pavdekëshmerisë.

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

jetoj


Jetoj me ëndërrimin tim për TY
vetëm e vetëm të mos më verbohen këta dy SY

Frymoj në prehjen e ledhatimeve tua
përjetë të betohem duke të thënë:"Të dua..."

Shpresoj në klithmën e thirrjeve që ma bënë
përveq teje unë s'do të dua tjetërkend

Ringjallem në shfaqjet përplot epshe e zjarr
për TY unë kam ndjer dhe do ndjej prore mall...

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

un e ti

Shi, diell, vranësira

koha orë e çast ndryshon

po s'ndryshojmë unë e TI

aq çiltër e kuptojmë njëri-tjetrin

jemi si një det plot kaltërsi

kuptojmë domethënien e fjalës lumturi

dhe të mirat e fjalës begati...

----------


## edspace

Suksese Bekim. 
Poezitë janë po aq të bukura sa dhe të poetit Agim dhe Minës.

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

eja



TI kur t'më kujtohesh
nga gjumi sikur zgjohesh
me ngadal më afrohesh
dhe me buzagaz më thërret:
- Eja, se kjo zemër po të pret
eja tek unë dhe kurrë më mos më ik'
të mos mbetemi më në panik'
dhe të mos kemi më frikë
Të ikim nga kjo humnerë
të çelim si lulet n'pranverë
Nga kjo greminë që na është parashikuar
të dalim si dy fitimtarë t'përbashkuar
qofshim përjetë të bashkuar
në dashuri engjëllore t'përbetuar...

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

me thuaj...

Pellumbë do doja te isha, 
me krahë në xhamë të trokisja,

pastaj të hyja brenda,
dhe me gjuhen e zemrës të flisja. 
E TI të më lëmoje ngadal, 
pas vetes të më shtrëngoje,
nje puthje te ma dhuroje,
nje fjal te embel te ma thoje,
te betohesh se do te me doje,
dhe perjet se s'do t'me haroje...!

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

grise trishtimin!

grise trishtimin si nje cope pelhure te vjeter

dhe mos te vij keq se ngelesh lakuriq,i afajshem

arnoje shpresen e lodhur,me fije endrash,nga netet e pagjumura

nuk ia vlen gje tjeter ne kete bot,pervec se dashurise

jo se them un,por kjo ka mbetur,e nga koherat e lashtesise

grise trishtimin!

mos te vij keq per asgje

a s'i shikon trenafilat qe vyshken,apo zogjte,qe lindin e vdesin

po ne,mos vall jetojme kot,te zhytur ne trishtim,presim

trishtimi yt eshte vec se nje gjeth i zverdhur vjeshte

qe griset nga nje puthje e fjetur mes cepave te buzeve te zhuritura

grise trishtimin!

ma thyen zemren vetmija ndonjeher

shpresa ime iken,zvar ruges,zyliqar

c'ti bej vetes sime te mjer

kur ti per mua s'mendon fare

mendo,qoft dhe nje cast per mua

e shihe diellin si do te shkelqej

pa mendo sikur te thuash "te dua"

dashurija thell ne gji ne ty do te bie!

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

ti

Me TY kam dy jetë
dhe lumturin e dy botrave 
me TY kam aq shumë shpresë
sa ujë ka në kroje e prroska 

Je dhe do të mbetesh TI
Në të shkuarën dhe të ardhmën
Lumturi që sdo ndryshohesh
Kujtim që sdo harrohesh 
Etje që sdo shterrohesh
Je dhe do të mbetesh
TI dhe vetëm TI

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

Bregu i haruar

Dal ne bregun e deshirave te mija
me shpres se do te te takoj
te te them vetem dy fjale
te cilat duheshte qe te ti thoja qe me pare.

Goja i shqipton qe moti
po ti si degjoje dot
edhe pse ajo u lodh kot
me shpres ri te ky bregu i pikelluar
qe eshte dashte qe moti me te treguar.

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

mekati i rendomte
jeta eshte  e domosdoshme
vdekja,e amshueshme
gabimi,pik e zeze e njeriut...
e dij qe bej mekat
po c'te bej,ndienjat urdherohen vete
qe mos te bej mekat,t'u largova
po a ka mekat me te madh se ti mohoj ndienjat?!

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

Enderim

kur rash te flej ne krevatin tim

vetem

ne dhomen time gjysem te eret

me kujtimet nga takimi me ty

me deshir te flakt per takim te dyt

duke enderuar trupin tend

ti duke shetitur me buzet e tua

neper trupin tend tim

me arome te lulesh parajse

arite deri te tempulli i shenjte i trupit tim

pa e prekur fare,u ngrita

pash ne syt e tu,te bukur

deshiren tende per mua

dhe un u largova,ngadal

duke lere takimin e dyte.



Engjelli i Vdekjes

zbriti nga qielli i ndritshem

i zbukuruar me engjejt e jetes sime

qe me mbrojne nga aventurat e padeshiruara

te personave te pabese

dhe ashtu,permbi koken time

Engjelli i Vdekjes kerkon shpirtin tim

dhe un protestoj,me afat te pacaktuar

deri ne taklimin e tret me ty

dhe pres ate dit,ate cast

dh vazhdoj te pres,e te pres, ...



dhe kur zgjohem,pres takimin e tret

ne munges te takimit te dyt.

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

vetem ti nuk e din 



 ti nuk e di sa me ka mar malli 

se po ta dije,do te ma shuaje shpejt 

ti nuk e din c'zjar kam ne gji 

por dhe po ta dije,me kot do te mundoheshe ta shuaje 

ai zjar nuk do akull,nuk do shi 

ai zjar,qe dhe ti e ke ne gji 


por ti nuk e di ,ti nuk di as gje

ndaj dhe un pres me kot,ardhjen tende 

gjith miq e mij e dine per ty 

e dine qe te dua,qe per ty mendoj 

vec ne ender ndiej kenaqesi 

sepse atje,atje te perqafoj 


ndaj dua te jet vetem nate...

se vetem atje,ti je me mua 

por kur dita zbardh serish,e shoh se jam...

gabuar, 

ateher qaj,qaj pa pushim 

se mrekullie e zemres time,vetem ti nuk e din .

----------


## Bekim Ismaili

sa e padrejt

kur i thash se te dua

ai nga un u largua

u brengosa teper shum 

sa qe qaja dhe ne gjum

dhjet muaj plot

me shkuan me lot

vendosa nje dit te vdes

s'me kish mbetur fare shpres

ishte dita me e tmeruar 

ne "egersire" ishte dashuruar

i tregova Zotit

m'tha e di

iu luta ti ndihmoj

nga "egersira" ta largoj

ai fare s'me kuptoj

me tha vet e kerkoj

donte te me thor se me don 

apo zemren t'ma mashtron

 desha zemren ta ndryshoj

Zoti fare s'me ndihmoj

desha te gjithve t'ua tregoj

e padrejta me pengoj

u shuam bashk me te verteten 

e lam te jetoj te padrejten

tash ajo mbisundon 

zemren time ma shkatron

----------

